# he abondened and desserted us



## cjones1107 (Dec 17, 2011)

My husband wiped out our joint checking account and moved out. He had been verbally abusive the last couple of months to me and I had been trying to get to the root of the problem, but whenever I would catch him in a calm mood and try to talk to him he would always tell me everything is fine. He refused to even speak to me or our 13 year old daughter who is a straight A student and so far she is no trouble at all. She is a good kid. He has broken her heart too and she seems to be more depressed than I am lately. I just wish he would at least try to make things right with her so she can at least have some closure and hear him tell her it is not her fault. I have told her several times, but wondering if she heard that from him if that would help her. ??? He called 2 times a week ago and I always let it go to the voice mail in case he is just being mean, but he was being kind both times so I did call him back. Then the next day I called to let him know something he stills needs to know and his mom ( who has convinced him of stuff before and caused us problems) had his phone and claimed he didnt want to talk to me and just can't understand why he would call being nice 2times in 1 day and then turn right around the next and not want to speak to me again. I have never cheated on him or gave him any reason to distrust me. His mom uses him. For example she borrowed 80 dollars one time when he was laid off, knowing his 2 brothers are much more well off, but she always comes to us. Then the next day found out she used the money for an 80 dollar bottle of perfume. She got a settlement and gave each of her kids 3thousand and gave my husband nothing, but yet anytime she wants or needs money she runs to my husband. Now she has him where she wants him because she is out spending his money and me and our daughter are about to be homeless because I can not afford the rent alone where we have been living on my income. I had surgery 2 weeks ago to keep my kidneys from shutting down and have 1 more surgery soon and am not in much of a position to be able to do much as far as making a lot of extra money at this point in time. He says he does not want a divorce or to file for a legal separation so why on earth is he doing this. He even went to the apartment manager and informed them he no longer was staying here and that I did not have enough income to pay the rent here. I am suppose to be getting a call from a probono attorney so I can file for separate maintenance, but that is not going to happen fast enough to help us. Is he having a mid life crisis? What do I do? He has ruined Christmas for our daughter. We have no tree, but don't really see any point because there are not going to be any presents to put under a tree. For me and my daughter Christmas to us is finding a place to move to before Christmas. I f it wasn't for a friend of ours me and my daughter would have starved to death. He didn't even leave us any money to buy any food with. My heart is so broken, but right now my main concern is getting my daughter to the point that she is OK and finding somewhere for us to live. I do not believe in divorce and he is not seeing anyone else so according to the Bible I am not suppose to divorce him. I just do not know what to do and need some advice.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

What your husband did is called true abandonment. Tell this entire story to your lawyer and the judge. This will not go well for him. He will be lucky to see any of his paychecks for the next long while.

Why would you even contemplating staying with him? His behaviour is despicable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armywife0520 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your marriage. I am too going through a very difficult time with my husband. He left me for someone else and came back, but is still barely there. He continues to do unfaithful things and I know according to the Bible I have grounds to divorce but I just do not believe in it. He says he does not want a divorce just like your husband, but still completely disregards me as his wife. I am going to pray for you and your daughter. I wish there was a way I could help you both. Feel free to message me if you would like to talk. 
God Bless


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hunt him down, tie him up and taze him. I would be fine if you found someone to beat the piss out of him. It won't fix him but it's justice.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

What kind of advice do you expect. How to get your husband back or how to get 'rid' of him.


----------

